# Lets see those rare colors



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Plaz said:


> Nice.
> 
> Is that turnout on Mulholland Hwy. between PCH and the Decker Canyon intersection?


Close........about halfway up Stunt road off Mulholland Hwy.

you're pretty good with rock outcroppings......


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

adc said:


> Yes, the vaunted, but never spotted (at least here in the US) Arizona Sun.
> 
> I would very much like to see one in person before I die .
> 
> adc


I like those wheels, what style are they?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

hugh1850 said:


> I like those wheels, what style are they?


Style 32


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Close........about halfway up Stunt road off Mulholland Hwy.
> 
> you're pretty good with rock outcroppings......


:lmao:

I knew it looked familiar. Stunt is one of my faves. I love that spot up at the top of Stunt Rd. where it comes together with Saddle Peak and Schueren Rd. View of the valley on one side, the ocean on the other.

:thumbup:


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Style 32


I thought the deep style 32 (that came on the 540i 6) would not fit on an e46? These look a lot larger than the radial spoke available on the e36 models.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

hugh1850 said:


> I thought the deep style 32 (that came on the 540i 6) would not fit on an e46? These look a lot larger than the radial spoke available on the e36 models.


Radial styling 32 is available in several sizes, widths and offsets for almost all modern BMWs. It is available in 8x17, 7.5/8.5x17 and 8/8.5x18 for the E46.


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

BobC said:


> How about Calypso Red?


BRING BACK CALYPSO RED!! Why doesn't BMW offer a color like this in the e46 anymore? I like silver gray but would have ordered this color in a heartbeat!!


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I love that Sterling grey M5!!


----------



## Cabriolet (Apr 7, 2002)

"Light Yellow" which is more gold.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

KU Ned said:


> BRING BACK CALYPSO RED!! Why doesn't BMW offer a color like this in the e46 anymore? I like silver gray but would have ordered this color in a heartbeat!!


Totally agreed, that is a GREAT color. Porsche has a color very similar called "Arena Red", and that would've been my first choice.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Cabriolet said:


> "Light Yellow" which is more gold.


WoW, what a gorgeous color. It makes me want to lick this car! :thumbup:

--J.


----------



## Cabriolet (Apr 7, 2002)

I might let a gorgeous woman lick it but other than that, the tongue marks are too hard to polish out.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

punchy501 said:


> * This 330Ci is currently 4sale at my dealership. BMW Individual Brass metallic with Champagne Softnappa leather and Birch Anthracite trim. :bigpimp: *


Looks nice, but there's something wrong...

Ahh, fixed it!

<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=27220>


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

hockeynut said:


> Looks nice, but there's something wrong...
> 
> Ahh, fixed it!


 :lmao:

Except now it's a WM8 that idles at 66000 RPM!


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

hockeynut said:


> Looks nice, but there's something wrong...
> 
> Ahh, fixed it!


Nope, you didn't; it's still an auto. :angel:


----------



## pNut (Jun 10, 2003)

Plaz said:


> :lmao:
> 
> Except now it's a WM8 that idles at 66000 RPM!


But it's got the nice M\\\ steering wheel.


----------



## sj330ciclvr (Mar 11, 2003)

*2002 330cic Gray Green*


----------



## MattE21 (Feb 4, 2004)

HennaRot .. phased out in 88, and even then only available for the E30M3...


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> Nope, you didn't; it's still an auto. :angel:


Very true. Unfortunately, my PS skills are quite limited


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Plaz said:


> :lmao:
> 
> Except now it's a WM8 that idles at 66000 RPM!


Yes, but now it is a WM8 with a full tank of gas!


----------

